# Question about dental care



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Hallo everyone how you guys doing? We need to look for a new teeth brush for our 2 years old boy Cookie as he starting to get a bit yellow on his teeth. We are using Kiss Able Toothpaste along with a finger brush but we think that the finger brush is not that useful now so I want to know which teeth brush are you guys using and need advise on getting a new one that is better for our chihauhua? Also I am wondering after we brush his teeth is that good to let him chew on his toys as the toys he chewing on them everyday so I guess it must be many bacteria on them? Just like we human that we dont eat after we brush our teeth at night time but I am not sure on dogs


----------



## CheetoTheChi (Oct 4, 2016)

You can go as basic as using a piece of gauze to clean the teeth and stimulate the gums to buying any appropriate sized brush from most pet stores. My veterinarian recommends just using gauze but I use a basic small brush from my local pet store. The important thing is to be brushing and stimulating the gums every day to keep plaque down. 

I use an enzymatic toothpaste like Virbac because the enzymes will continue to aid in breaking tartar down after brushing is done. 

It's a good idea to wait 30 minutes after eating to brush their teeth and hold off treats/food for at least 30 mins after brushing too. You can let him play with his toys but definitely hold off on any treats for a bit after brushing. If you're worried about the bacteria you can always look for natural ways to clean the toys. I use a vinegar solution on mine if I need to clean them but most toys that cannot be cleaned don't last long enough for me to need to worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I use a Virbac product too...but it's a gel like substance. CET oral rinse with chlorhexidine with in it which has proven to be helpful in combating plaque. I just squeeze a bit onto the toothbrush and brush. And then squeeze a little more directly onto their teeth. 

I also use a kid's electric toothbrush on mine. The head is much smaller so it's easier to use. Crayola makes one that is battery operated with a very small, round head.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

CheetoTheChi said:


> You can go as basic as using a piece of gauze to clean the teeth and stimulate the gums to buying any appropriate sized brush from most pet stores. My veterinarian recommends just using gauze but I use a basic small brush from my local pet store. The important thing is to be brushing and stimulating the gums every day to keep plaque down.
> 
> I use an enzymatic toothpaste like Virbac because the enzymes will continue to aid in breaking tartar down after brushing is done.
> 
> ...


Oh just a simple piece of gauze that we human use and the most important thing is brushing the gum? We didnt brush the gum that much we thought brushing his teeth is enough.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Tink said:


> I use a Virbac product too...but it's a gel like substance. CET oral rinse with chlorhexidine with in it which has proven to be helpful in combating plaque. I just squeeze a bit onto the toothbrush and brush. And then squeeze a little more directly onto their teeth.
> 
> I also use a kid's electric toothbrush on mine. The head is much smaller so it's easier to use. Crayola makes one that is battery operated with a very small, round head.


We thinking of getting a teeth brush for the baby and kids but not the electric one. I will go check out the oral rinse also.


----------



## CheetoTheChi (Oct 4, 2016)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> Oh just a simple piece of gauze that we human use and the most important thing is brushing the gum? We didnt brush the gum that much we thought brushing his teeth is enough.




Brushing their teeth usually stimulates the gums anyways, but if you use gauze I'd go farther up to past the gum line. I've always heard that stimulating the gums when brushing their teeth promotes good circulation and helps to prevent gum disease/tartar buildup. I know for Chi's it can be hard with their little mouths finding what works best for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank for all the advise guys it is very helpful. We going to try that with our little fur babe.


----------

